# anavol?



## skitzo (Mar 1, 2009)

should i be taking anavol if i am 17?..does it really shrink your balls or it is just mental and people think it does cuz people say it...does it really work


----------



## Built (Mar 1, 2009)

What the hell is anavol?


----------



## quark (Mar 1, 2009)

skitzo said:


> should i be taking anavol if i am 17?



In a word, no. You need food. Lots of it. You need rest. Lots of it. You need to work your ass off in the gym, properly. You have an abundant supply of test right in your body already, so use it. Check out the training and diet forum stickies.



Built said:


> What the hell is anavol?



Anavol Hardcore Supplement Facts: 
Serving Size: 6 Hyper-Explode Caplets
Servings Per Container: - 30
Hydraprime??? - 2925mg
(Instant Muscle Volumizing Expander)
[Featuring Nano-Drive??? Technology]
Crea-Vol???
(creatine Alph-ketoglutarate, Creatine Ethyl Ester Hydrochloride, Creatine Gluconate
Gluta-Vol&trade
(L-Glutamine, L-Glutamine Alpha-ketoglutarate)
L-Taurine
Glycerol Monostearate
Anagrow??? - 1020mg
(Rapid Lean Muscle Building Activator)
L-Leucine
L-Arginine Alpha-ketoglutarte
CitriVol&ttrade;
(Citrulline Alpha-ketoglutarate, Citrulline Malate)
Forslean® Forskohlii Extract
(Coleus forskohlii)(root)[40% Forskollin]
Brown Seaweed Extract
(Undaria pinnatifida)(whole plant) [30% Fucodian]
Cinnullin PF® Cinnamon Extract
(Cinnamomum cassia)(bark)[3% Trimeric and Tetrameric Type-A Polymers)
Intensi-Fire??? - 150mg
(Intensity Activator)
1,3,7-trimethylxanthine
N-Acetyl-Tyrosine
Ginkgolide XP??? Ginko Extract (Ginkgo biloba)(leaf)[24$ Flavone glycosides, 6% Terpene lactones, contains Ginkgolides A, B, C & Bilobalides] 

Anavol Hardcore Suggested Use 
Take 3 capsules twice daily - once in the morning on an empty stomach and again 30 minutes before lunch or your workout. Individuals over 200 lbs. can take up to 5 capsules twice daily. For maximum results, drink at least 2 liters of water daily while using ANAVOL HARDCORE.
Warnings: KEEP OUT OF REACH OF CHILDREN. If you are pregnant or nursing, under the age of 18, have a medical condition, or are taking any prescription drug, consult your physician before using this dietary supplement.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 1, 2009)

jchappj said:


> Warnings: KEEP OUT OF REACH OF CHILDREN. If you are pregnant or nursing, under the age of 18, have a medical condition, or are taking any prescription drug, consult your physician before using this dietary supplement.



hhhhmmmmm....


----------



## Built (Mar 1, 2009)

Ah. Overpriced creatine with overpriced glycerine, and a few overpriced, overhyped additions.


----------



## skitzo (Mar 1, 2009)

*...*

an overpriced creatine..its not even expensive...a bottle of 180 is 35 dollars and its not creatine..it has it in it ..please dont post anything if you dont know what the hell you are talking about.


----------



## Built (Mar 1, 2009)

jchappj said:


> In a word, no. You need food. Lots of it. You need rest. Lots of it. You need to work your ass off in the gym, properly. You have an abundant supply of test right in your body already, so use it. Check out the training and diet forum stickies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Built said:


> Ah. Overpriced creatine with overpriced glycerine, and a few overpriced, overhyped additions.





skitzo said:


> an overpriced creatine..its not even expensive...a bottle of 180 is 35 dollars and its not creatine..it has it in it ..please dont post anything if you dont know what the hell you are talking about.



Note the bolded portion above.

You think I don't know anything. That's cool. You don't know me. 

You want help here, learn some respect.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 1, 2009)

marketing at its finest.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 1, 2009)

skitzo said:


> an overpriced creatine..its not even expensive...a bottle of 180 is 35 dollars and its not creatine..it has it in it ..please dont post anything if you dont know what the hell you are talking about.



she is correct, its over priced shit.


----------



## Built (Mar 1, 2009)

Those bastards sure suck in kids and newbies. No experienced strength athlete would get sucked in by that nonsense - we know what works: Good food, heavy compound lifts, plenty of water and rest, and a small handful of very basic supps: creatine monohydrate, fish oil omega 3s, a multivitamin. 

Do all that while you do some reading and spend your money on good food while you sort through the hype and make intelligent decisions before you give these guys your money.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 1, 2009)

skitzo said:


> an overpriced creatine..its not even expensive...a bottle of 180 is 35 dollars and its not creatine..it has it in it ..please dont post anything if you dont know what the hell you are talking about.



not expensive???
$35 for something that will have 0000000 long term effects.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 1, 2009)

skitzo said:


> an overpriced creatine..its not even expensive...a bottle of 180 is 35 dollars and its not creatine..it has it in it ..please dont post anything if you dont know what the hell you are talking about.



Using the ole flame the experienced "Fountain of Knowledge Poster" method. 

Excellent!


----------



## skitzo (Mar 2, 2009)

sendit08 said:


> not expensive???
> $35 for something that will have 0000000 long term effects.





its not expensive at all and it actually works


----------



## Built (Mar 2, 2009)

Yep, creatine works - increases intracellular volume by allowing the cell to hold more water, helps enhance reglycogenation, enhances ATP-CP cycling... and glycerol improves intracellular hydration. Both of these contribute to some wicked pumps, not to mention the improved endurance performance due to the glycerol, and the improved strength performance due to the creatine. 

It's just that the same quantity of creatine works out to five cents a day, and a bottle of glycerine is about five bucks at a drugstore. 

Your product - at six pills a day - is just over a buck a day. This doesn't cost the earth, but you'd get the same or better results for about ten cents a day if you build it yourself.

That's why you're getting the attitude here. Okay, that, the "will my balls shrink" comment, and the fact that you basically told me I don't know anything when I offered my critique of this stuff. 

PubMed Home

Look up the components you're swallowing and find out what they do. Then buy the individual components that have been shown to work and build your own stacks.

Like we do.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 2, 2009)

skitzo said:


> its not expensive at all and it actually works



so, initially you're asking if you should take it, if it really works, etc.

now you're telling us with conviction that it works...I am confused.


----------



## skitzo (Mar 2, 2009)

lmao...my brothers funny..kids these days ( im only 2 years older then him)


----------



## Built (Mar 2, 2009)

Your brother?


----------



## skitzo (Mar 2, 2009)

*...*

well i heard it works im not saying it does 100 percent..i dont need little kids who dont know wtf theyre talking about commenting on this.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 2, 2009)

skitzo said:


> well i heard it works im not saying it does 100 percent..i dont need little kids who dont know wtf theyre talking about commenting on this.



who here is a little kid? I am probably old enough to be your dad.


----------



## Built (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm forty six and have two science degrees in research-related disciplines. Can't be me, either.


----------

